# partition & internet setup



## sideburn (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello BSDers!

This is my first post and I'm a totally newbie. I have read the handbook and still have two questions:

1) What is the best slice/partiton setup if in the future I ever need to do clean install while the document & media files won't be effected nor needed to be moved? My current setup is two slices are occupied by vista and two available slices for freebsd. Should I install root, swap, tmp, var and usr partition in same slice then create another partition for document & media files in a separate (4th) slice? If so, what filesystem should I create for storing doc & media files and do I need to put swap partition in 4th slice as well?

2. I see during post installation, it asks if I want to setup gateway, dchp, dns, ipv6, ssh, etc...since I don't need  to setup my computer as a server, can I skip those setup and still be able to browse internet as I would on vista?

Thanks!


----------



## phoenix (Apr 22, 2009)

sideburn said:
			
		

> 1) What is the best slice/partiton setup if in the future I ever need to do clean install while the document & media files won't be effected nor needed to be moved? My current setup is two slices are occupied by vista and two available slices for freebsd. Should I install root, swap, tmp, var and usr partition in same slice then create another partition for document & media files in a separate (4th) slice?



You only need a single slice ("primary partition" in Windows-speak) for FreeBSD.  Then you partition that slice as needed.  For a desktop system, separate partitions for / swap and /home are my recommended minimum.  That way, on a reinstall, you only have to format / and you won't lose any of your personal data.



> 2. I see during post installation, it asks if I want to setup gateway, dchp, dns, ipv6, ssh, etc...since I don't need  to setup my computer as a server, can I skip those setup and still be able to browse internet as I would on vista?



If you have aa DHCP server on the network (router, wireless router, etc), then enable DHCP (it'll fill in your IP, default gateway, netmask, and DNS servers).  You can leave the rest out.  Except you definitely want to enable SSH so yu can login remotely.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2009)

I use the default automatic settings (press A) for the partition layout. I only add a separate partition for /usr/home.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 22, 2009)

why /usr/home and not /home?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> why /usr/home and not /home?



/home is a symlink to /usr/home. All users are (by default) created with home directories in /usr/home.


----------



## sideburn (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I took SirDice's suggestion to create /usr/home partition.

Also, Phoenix said in case I ever need to clean reinstall FreeBSD I just need to format /. I wonder how do u format /? Do I run sysinstall, choose standard install then at fdisk, remove / partition then create / partition then continue the installation?

I just finish edit xorg config and setup fonts as suggested in handbook. Now I'm getting ready to install gnome, kde and compiz-fusion. Wish me a good luck lol.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 24, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> /home is a symlink to /usr/home. All users are (by default) created with home directories in /usr/home.


I don't disagree with the sense, but reversing the symlink and having /home means that you don't have to have /usr mounted to mount [/usr]/home.  I'm not exactly certain when that might be important.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 24, 2009)

sideburn said:
			
		

> Also, Phoenix said in case I ever need to clean reinstall FreeBSD I just need to format /. I wonder how do u format /? Do I run sysinstall, choose standard install then at fdisk, remove / partition then create / partition then continue the installation?



Boot off the install CD.  Don't change anything in the slice editor.  In the partition tool, the existing partitions will be listed without any mount points set.  Set the mount points as before, and enable the Newfs option for the / partition (and any others you want formatted).  Be sure to double-check that the Newfs option is not set for /home.  Then, during the filesystem creation phase of the install, / will be formatted, /home will be left alone, and the OS will be installed as per normal.

Basically, do a normal install, but don't delete, create, or format the existing /home partition.


----------



## sideburn (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Phoenix!


----------

